
Mars discovery: Organic molecules found by NASA rover - benryon
http://www.foxnews.com/science/2018/06/07/massive-mars-discovery-organic-molecules-fundamental-to-our-search-for-life-found-by-nasa-rover.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17258492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17258492)

220+ points

